# Liniment - best one??



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

it depends what youre using it for


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

for a sore shoulder...


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

absorbant blue lotion made by Mctarnahans is my fav for things like that


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horseman's dream liniment. I got it in local Tractor Supply and it did absolute wonder on my paint's HUGE hematoma between the front legs.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Absorbine linement.

Because it works great and it smells fantastic


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I like either of 2 products.

Vetrolin, or Sore No More.

They both work great. I like to pour a bit into a bucket, and then fill the bucket 1/2 way with warm water and throw a sponge in there and douse it on Nelson after a good ride.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ooo Vetrolin is good, too. I've use it on my old mare to help with arthritis.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i love sore no more for injuries that need cooler linaments, freeze it (vapco) spray for legs/tendons after a hard work out, vetrolin for hot summer days as a body brace after a good workout or show, and LOVE steam it (vapco) to heat up and relax muscles both before and after a ride, esp after a chiro adj or massage, and in the cooler weather. i find it helps loosen up the horse before i get on and does wonders for the muscles.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i like Vetrolin too, it helps cutter when hes sore after a really long ride


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone! I asked some others at my barn and at the tack shop too and they all said Absorbine...do I picked up some today. MIEventer, a friend of mine also dilutes it in a bucket and then sponges it on her horse, so that's how I also learned to apply it  

It was kinda funny, I think it was Sandie's first experience with the stuff, and she went from her usual falling-asleep-in-the-crossties to an all out ants-in-the-pants dance when the stuff started tingling on her skin!! lol ;-)


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ya I remember the first time I put liniment on my horse after a hard ride, and she looked so much more perked up then normal lol. Starting twitching her muscles and stuff. I personally prefer Bigeloil gel over everything else I've tried, and I do actually use it on myself as well when I get sore muscles. Works wonders, and you don't have to dilute it which I like a lot, nor do you waste it at all since its in a gel form. And I think it smells better then all the other stuff thats out there. I did use absorbine for a while though, and it was my favorite until a friend showed me bigeloil.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

For a shoulder, have you thought about MSM gel? It's amazing! Not like a liniment though, it is odourless. It works wonders!


----------

